# Blackwater Bridge I-10



## SpanMack (May 2, 2013)

Has anyone fished underneath the bridge off the rocks? If so,anything caught before or strategies...just wondering .I live right off that exit . I seen mullet jumping down there . I was told reds and sheephead . A guy told me he caught a 3ft alligator gar. I went down today using some spoons and something splash at it.bunch of fiddler crabs down there as well.-spanmack-


----------



## dakrat (Apr 14, 2012)

I would like to know as well. seems like a great area


----------

